# Humidor Bag VS Ziploc- Humidity



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

Alright, I thought this was interesting and was curious if anyone else has noticed this.


I have a bunch of ziplocs full of cigars from the holidays, with just a 69% Boveda in them.

With one of my online purchases, a Medium Humidipak/Arturo Fuente Humidor Bag was included. This also has a 69% Boveda.


The smaller Ziplocs with 69% packs are holding at 65%, while the larger Humidipak bag, is holding at 69%

Do the Humidipak Humidor bags really seal that much better than a ziploc? Apparently so..



Just thought I would share my discovery. (Not trying to convince people to buy Humidor bags, but they seem to work)


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Thicker plastic maybe?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Could also be that more cigars in the larger bag is equating to better regulation as well. If they're all being opened the same, more cigars = faster regulation. Or, perhaps the cigars from the online order are wetter.

Josh, are the ziplocks the thin sandwich bags, or freezer bags?


----------



## mpfuchs (Dec 17, 2012)

Do they both have the same closing mechanism? (They ones you just squeeze vs. the ones with the sliding piece that closes)


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

The Humidor bag has a slider opposed to ziplocs with the press seal

The ziplocs are heavier storage bags.

I've left them longer periods, not opening them overly often so that RH can stabilize.

Even though the Humidipak bag is larger, it houses the exact same amount of cigars as one of the smaller ziplocs, so it isn't the cigars quantity holding the humidity up (I will be emptying one ziploc into it today however)


----------

